# Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten... (ERLEDIGT)



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2014)

*Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten... (ERLEDIGT)*

Hallo, 
ich bins mal wieder mit einer Frage 

Ich möchte den Inhalt eines Ordners Löschen und danach ein Programm starten:

Der Pfad zum Ordner, dessen Inhalt der gelöscht werden soll ist:

_C:\Users\Big Gaming\AppData\Local\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v2\Shaders_   (in dem Shader Order, die Dateien müssen weg)

Der Pfad, zur der Exe des Programms ist:

_C:\Program Files (x86)\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v__\_Prepar3D.exe

-----------------------------------------------------------
Die batch die ich erstellt habe, ist:

*@echo OFF

rmdir /s/q “C:\Users\Big Gaming\AppData\Local\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v2\Shaders”

start “C:\Program Files (x86)\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v\Prepar3D.exe”

exit*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich bekomme dann diese Fehlermeldung, wo ist der Fehler ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonix (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Also wenn du das so eingegeben hast, dann könnte es an deinen Anführungszeichen liegen.
Am besten in einem reinen Texteditor (editor, notepad++, ...) bearbeiten.
“deine Anführungszeichen”
"korrekte Anführungszeichen fürs Programmieren"


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Test:
@echo OFF

rmdir /s/q “C:\Users\Big Gaming\AppData\Local\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v2\Shaders”

start “C:\Program Files (x86)\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v\Prepar3D.exe”

exit
----------------------------------------------------------
Hier ein screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, die sind in dem Script auch so, wie du empfohlen hast , keine Ahnung warum die beim Kopieren hier ins Forum so rüberkommen.


----------



## Robstar85 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Problem könnten auch die Leerzeichen im Pfad sein. Setz mal nur die Teile mit Leerzeichen in Anführungszeichen. 
also so:

@echo OFF

rmdir /s/q C:\Users\"Big Gaming"\AppData\Local\"Lockheed Martin"\"Prepar3D v2"\Shaders

start C:\"Program Files (x86)"\"Lockheed Martin"\"Prepar3D v"\Prepar3D.exe

exit


----------



## Dragonix (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*



			
				http://ss64.com/nt/start.html schrieb:
			
		

> Always include a TITLE this can be a simple string like "My Script" or just a pair of empty quotes ""
> According to the Microsoft documentation, the title is optional, but you may *will* have problems if it is omitted.




```
start "" "C:\...exe"
```
?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Ja, hat leider nix gebracht. Gleiche Fehlermeldung @ Robstar85


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Hat noch jemand eine Idee??


----------



## Dragonix (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

cd ins Verzeichnis und dann ausführen?


----------



## Robstar85 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

ich denke irgendwas passt immernoch nicht mit den Anführungszeichen.

auf deinem zweiten Screenshot benutzt du typografische Anführungszeichen. Das sind schon mal die falschen wie Dragonix schon gesagt hat. 
siehe Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie genau erstellst du die Batch-Datei und wie machst du die Anführungszeichen? mit Shift+2 ?

fangen wir mal von vorne an, um Fehler auszuschliessen:

1. rechten Mausklick auf Desktop -> Neu -> Textdokument
2. folgendes in das Textdokument reinkopieren, nicht selberschreiben:

@echo OFF

rmdir /s/q C:\Users\"Big Gaming"\AppData\Local\"Lockheed Martin"\"Prepar3D v2"\Shaders

start C:\"Program Files (x86)"\"Lockheed Martin"\"Prepar3D v"\Prepar3D.exe

exit

3. Textdokument speichern und schliessen

4. Textdokument umbenennen in wasauchimmer.bat

habs ausprobiert und bei wir würde das so funktionieren


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Probiere ich mal aus 

Edit: Wir kommen der Sache schon näher, jetzt ist es nur noch 1 Fehlermeldung "Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden" (siehr den Screenshot in meinem eingangspost, da waren es 3), habe es exakt, wie von dir beschrieben gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robstar85 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

hat also noch Probleme mit dem Verzeichnis beim Start befehl. spiel mal noch mit den Anführungszeichen rum (aber mit den richtigen  )

z.B. so

start "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v\Prepar3D.exe"

oder so

start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v\Prepar3D.exe"

oder so

start "" C:\"Program Files (x86)"\"Lockheed Martin"\"Prepar3D v"\Prepar3D.exe

und überprüf nochmal ob der Pfad richtig ist

edit: kann es vllt sein, das da noch eine 2 fehlt? start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v*2*\Prepar3D.exe"


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Oh.....
gleich mal testen...

*Edit: *Diese Version war es nun:

_start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Lockheed Martin\Prepar3D v2\Prepar3D.exe"_

hat geklappt, danke dir ! 

Der Beweis: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robstar85 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

na geht doch 

der Befehl ordner löschen hat auch funktioniert?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch um Orderinhalt zu löschen UND Programm zu starten...*

Yep...der ordner ist jedenfalls nu leer...

Die Kekse gehen an Robstar85


----------

